# Erle Montaigue



## Xue Sheng (Jan 28, 2011)

Erle Montaigue passed away on Wednesday, January 26th 2011.

1949 - 2011

RIP

 :asian:


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 28, 2011)

RIP

Kind of sudden for his age.


----------



## Master K (Jan 28, 2011)

.


----------



## K-man (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear this news.  I have a number of his books and DVDs but never had the opportunity to train with him in person.  Certainly he was one of the more interesting Martial Artists of our time.    :asian:


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 29, 2011)

.


----------



## 72ronin (Jan 29, 2011)

RIP

:asian:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rest In Peace


----------



## Surreytaichi (Jan 30, 2011)

The number of discussion posts under the heading "erle montaigue" is an indication of the impact he made in the tai chi world, love him or hate him. Sincere Condolences to his family, friends, and followers.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 30, 2011)

RIP  :asian:


----------

